# CM Lowering Springs



## aerojar (Oct 31, 2006)

Hello all. I am new to my 05 SE-R. Just got rid of my Silverado due to a move and having to drive farther to my job now. I love :woowoo: the car except the front gap over the tires. I see most people go with Eibach or Tein springs which are around $250. I see I can get a set of CM lowering springs off Ebay for $120. Anyone had any good/bad experiences with these or have any feedback about them? I searched the forums but had no luck! TIA.


----------



## 2006serzoom (Oct 14, 2006)

Funny you say that. I am actually selling EIBACH springs on EBay right now. I went with NISMO...since everything else on my car is NISMO. I never used the EIBACH springs....still in the box.


----------



## rtype11 (Jan 31, 2006)

aerojar said:


> Hello all. I am new to my 05 SE-R. Just got rid of my Silverado due to a move and having to drive farther to my job now. I love :woowoo: the car except the front gap over the tires. I see most people go with Eibach or Tein springs which are around $250. I see I can get a set of CM lowering springs off Ebay for $120. Anyone had any good/bad experiences with these or have any feedback about them? I searched the forums but had no luck! TIA.


I bought them off of CM, they were at my door within a few days, quality finish and super cheap, they are the actual manufacturer so thats why they can keep prices so low. just make sure you discuss the drop you want mine may be to much. I suggest you buy the camber adjusting bolts also and go in for an alignment, the Bridgestone SO3's are too expensive to ruin with bad alignment. sorry no pics but the front gap is gone as well as tucking in the back a little.


----------



## xNismoSE-Rx (Oct 5, 2006)

I am also intersted in buying lowering spring for my SE-R especially in the front, to get rid of the gap. anyone got any pictures? and does it improve handling? , same or worse?

btw id get tein, ive heard there the best, n a lot of SE-R owners have em.


----------



## aerojar (Oct 31, 2006)

How is the handling and fit of these springs? How much did you drop the front?




rtype11 said:


> I bought them off of CM, they were at my door within a few days, quality finish and super cheap, they are the actual manufacturer so thats why they can keep prices so low. just make sure you discuss the drop you want mine may be to much. I suggest you buy the camber adjusting bolts also and go in for an alignment, the Bridgestone SO3's are too expensive to ruin with bad alignment. sorry no pics but the front gap is gone as well as tucking in the back a little.


----------



## xNismoSE-Rx (Oct 5, 2006)

what he said ^^^


----------



## jusalaoboy (Dec 5, 2007)

this is my car on s-tech with stock tires 225/45. i now have 245/45's so it looks a bit more filled








pic from my sidekick


----------



## 2005SE-R (Sep 12, 2006)

that's too low for my taste. put four adults in there, you're going to be hitting the under carriage.


----------

